# OpenJDK 7u6, no way to dowload it



## freethread (Nov 5, 2013)

It's about a week I cannot download java/openjdk7. The full URL in make file is

```
http://download.java.net/openjdk/jdk7u6/promoted/b24/openjdk-7u6-fcs-src-b24-09_aug_2012.zip
```

The download starts and stop almost forever (I keep it for at least 2 hours), the partial downloaded size is about 2 or 3 MB on circa 100 MB. I also tried to download it in FreeBSD with fetch command and in Windows with browsers and other tools, no way to get it. It's a known problem?

P.S. It's needed by java/netbeans, I stopped the upgrade (Ctrl+C) in portmaster due to the above requirement, now I have no more netbeans installed.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 5, 2013)

When I try to issue a `# make configure` this is what I get:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/java/openjdk7 # make configure

===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for openjdk-7.25.15_2
=> openjdk-7u6-fcs-src-b24-09_aug_2012.zip doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.java.net/openjdk/jdk7u6/promoted/b24/openjdk-7u6-fcs-src-b24-09_aug_2012.zip
openjdk-7u6-fcs-src-b24-09_aug_2012.zip         5% of   98 MB  421 kBps 03m56s
```
It's downloading very slow, but it does seem to work, hope this can help.


----------



## freethread (Nov 5, 2013)

mmmh, I also got that, but it stops. I tried to download it from don't-know-where-is-located (US perhaps) server (NetBSD 5.1) with same result, it starts at full speed then after 2 or 3 MB stops forever, no one byte more is downloaded. In a download manager (mine proprietary BITS downloader) it seems to work if I stop and restart it, not enjoyable anyway. I will try again in next days. Thank you.


----------



## freethread (Nov 6, 2013)

I finally downloaded it, perhaps an internet clogged pipe


----------

